# What fish is this?



## northcheels (Mar 4, 2007)

anyone? thanks


----------



## Bsixxx (Aug 31, 2006)

northcheels said:


> anyone? thanks


red belly piranha


----------



## northcheels (Mar 4, 2007)

100 percent positive? anyway it could be a piraya?


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

Agreed....RBP P. Nattereri.

If you want 100%, better pics are needed, but I would put money on RBP


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

northcheels said:


> anyone? thanks


I would say a stressed out Caribe , the eyes appear clear opposed to red eyes from Natts.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

alcas74 said:


> anyone? thanks


I would say a stressed out Caribe , the eyes appear clear opposed to red eyes from Natts.
[/quote]
I agree definately a cariba! Way too young to be lacking that much color already!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i was thinking cariba too

whats its diet, tanksize filtration...?

in person is its eyes red or black?


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

yea, stressed out caribe sounds good.. need more photos.

how much are the tanks you are selling?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

alcas74 said:


> anyone? thanks


I would say a stressed out Caribe , the eyes appear clear opposed to red eyes from Natts.
[/quote]

Ditto


----------



## Prez44203 (Oct 10, 2007)

Yup, I'm gonna agree. Caribe.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Me 2, Cariba


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

Caribe


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

i think its a red belly but there is hardly any color. i cant tell but it looks to be of a descent size 4-6"i would guess


----------

